# Confused...



## Catanz22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Let me start off by saying my dream is to become a Boston police officer. Here is my dilemma. I recently received a job offer from baltimore pd. Will working for baltimore help me with pursuing my dream? Should I get a few years under my belt there and move home for the Boston residency requirement? Or am I better off continuing to work for the post office, while trying to get on a NH department and take the civil service exam next year? Any help or advice would really be appreciated and Thankyou in advance.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

If you have a final offer (not a conditional) from Baltimore PD, leave this shithole of a state and spend at least five years there, then reevaluate from there. I am assuming that you are interested in working there because you applied and went through their process.

You can bust your ass in Massachusetts for the next five, ten, or fifteen years and never get an offer. GO.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Did you do the accelerated hiring process? Heard they used to do those, grabbed a bunch of recruits at a time.


----------



## gargoyle (Nov 10, 2011)

First, watch all five seasons of "The Wire" and then take the job in Baltimore


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Getting on Baltimore PD is most likely not going to help you score higher on the CS. You'll lose your residency and have to move back a year before the next test to get it back. So i would say it's not gonna do much of anything to help you get "on" Boston. The post office is also a pretty good gig to have while waiting for a card.

That said if you really want to be a cop, you have an offer. 

Depends how much getting on in Ma/Boston means to you. Also how you score. if your getting 94 or below every time, I'd say buy that ticket to Baltimore.

If your 98 up, non vets with those scores are getting hired in Boston.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

A job anywhere beats no job here.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Hush said:


> A job anywhere beats no job here.


Every time!
EVERY TIME!


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Catanz22 said:


> Let me start off by saying my dream is to become a Boston police officer. Here is my dilemma. I recently received a job offer from baltimore pd. Will working for baltimore help me with pursuing my dream? Should I get a few years under my belt there and move home for the Boston residency requirement? Or am I better off continuing to work for the post office, while trying to get on a NH department and take the civil service exam next year? Any help or advice would really be appreciated and Thankyou in advance.


Go to Baltimore PD and never EEEEver freaking come back to this state.


----------



## Catanz22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes I did do the accelerated process. I generally score well on tests I haven't taken the mass civil service exam yet because I just turned 21. I also received a conditional offer for CBPO and border patrol. I just know boston is the place I want to be. But with that said there is no point in wasting time here that could be spent gaining experience somewhere else. I've heard you won't even get a card until your 25 in MA


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Hush said:


> A job anywhere beats no job here.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Baltimore is a good and busy job. It will not help with a Mass. job, but it will help getting a Fed job (FBI/DEA/ATF) and then moving back home. If you want to be a COP go to Baltimore, if you want to be a BOSTON cop then keep trying. Just remember that you may never be a COP if you turn down Baltimore. Personally I think being a cop anywhere is pretty freakin great.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Go Go go... take the job and don't ever look back


----------

